# Question: Cold Air Intake Gas Mileage?



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i seem to be loosing more gas milage with my injen cold air intake. before installing the injen cold air intake, i was doing about 288 miles per half tank and now i'm doing 150 miles per half tank on the highway. why is that??


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well.. think of it this way.. every mod you pop on yoru car... per 3HP or so.. dependin on the mod. IE cold air... your loosin almost 1.4 mpg per 3HP... with headers, expect to loose 2mpg more... with exaust though, it fixes this, and adds the MPG back up... so it all evens out.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wait, you were doing 288 miles for half a tank!?! So youre doing 576 mpg for like 15 gallons!?! I do about 250-300 miles for a whole tank. I think you made a typo?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I get about 27 MPG in the city so I guess about 350 on tank going empty. Highway i get 30 or 31 depending so about 390 per tank.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i think it depends on the driver as well. once you get a new toy you tend to play with it a lot, flooring it more often i bet. its ok, its natural


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I only get 150-200per tank.. I know I have a heavy foot but it shouldn't be this bad


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

GOD a dang skyline twin turbo isnt even as bad as 150 - 200 mptank!... a SER turbo wouldnt even be that bad!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm getting like 10 mpg its crazy but that city only,I drove to pa last week and got 270 mpg city/hwy... I 'm not sure but my o2 sensor is bad I think.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *...I drove to pa last week and got 270 mpg city/hwy... I 'm not sure but my o2 sensor is bad I think. *


dayum! wish i could get 270 mpg! HA, j/k.

i've been 40+ mpg several times tho. but it's hard to even break 30 mpg now that i have my cai. it's too fun not to play with.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I get about 34-35mpg most city, some highway. I had a grand am that *barely* got 10, if driven easily. I got like, 140 miles to a tank if I was very damn lucky...


now I get at least 300 to every about 3/4 tank


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

When I drove from Colorado to NY on my stock 200sx, I swear that I was getting around 400-450 per tank. Must be cause I was going "downhill" the whole time. 

On the way back, I only got 275-300 per tank. 



With the Injen intake at the present, I am only getting around 285-300 per tank combination street and highway mileage.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I have to have my ride checked then I only get if im lucky 180 mi 
city/hwy mix. I used to own a toyota corolla and with that little engine I got about 280 mi city.. I get pissed having to fill up every 4 days it really sucks and adv timing makes me use 93 oct.
at 1.69 per gallon.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Quit your bitchin, down here in southern cali in my area im paying 1.81 for 91 octane at Mobil. I pay 1.61 for 87 octane at Mobil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

I was wondering what you guys thought the best Cold air intake was...
How do you feel about the Dragon Intake by Weapon-R?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

don't use stillen it sucks (IMO)I am having nothing but problems with it and it cost me $290. I am going to buy a HS this week for $210 I hope i will let you know how it is.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

OUT HERE 92 IS 1.45GAL JUST ADVANCED MY TIMING AND IF IM EASY I AVERAGE ABOUT 41MPG. I REALY DONT HAVE ANY OTHER MODS YET, BUT IM SURE IT WILL GO DOWN WHEN I GET THEM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I get about 200 miles per tank when I'm drivin around the city, but on the highway (I've never gone over 150 miles for a trip) but about 1/4 of the tank is eaten up after about 125mi.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I took my car to nissan after seeing all of your numbers and it was a bad o2 sensor that was only giving me 10mpg. so far i drove 50 mi yesterday and used 1/4 tank. thank god


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *well.. think of it this way.. every mod you pop on yoru car... per 3HP or so.. dependin on the mod. IE cold air... your loosin almost 1.4 mpg per 3HP... with headers, expect to loose 2mpg more... with exaust though, it fixes this, and adds the MPG back up... so it all evens out. *



i think you should get the pacesetter instead of greddy exhaust (greddy sucks compared to pacesetter...syke)....moron, why even consider pacesetter why dont you return your HS CAI and get weapon r instead????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *i think you should get the pacesetter instead of greddy exhaust (greddy sucks compared to pacesetter...syke)....moron, why even consider pacesetter why dont you return your HS CAI and get weapon r instead???? *


RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

hmm I average about 26 mpg cty/hwy. I've got a WAI and 12* timing... I thought I was doing bad. Thankfully 93 octane gas in Dallas is only around $1.51.... And that is with a bad rear 02 sensor.

As for intake, go Hotshot b/c it has the best dyno results for the money


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *
> 
> 
> i think you should get the pacesetter instead of greddy exhaust (greddy sucks compared to pacesetter...syke)....moron, why even consider pacesetter why dont you return your HS CAI and get weapon r instead???? *



baaaahahahaha


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I get about 200 miles per tank when I'm drivin around the city, but on the highway (I've never gone over 150 miles for a trip) but about 1/4 of the tank is eaten up after about 125mi. *


You have a problem... with cai, header, and 2" exhaust we got to Las Vegas from LA which is about 265 miles give or take... and still had a 1/4 tank left... You should be able to get over 300 per tank... easy! 

Do the math: 12 gallons x 25mpg = 300 


(both very very conserative numbers on a GA!!!!!!)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, city, I do about 200mptank
highway, I do about 400mptank

Probably the way I drive


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Hello everyone. I've got a 1994 Ga16de with an auto tranny. I have slightly advanced timing (13degrees) running 87 octance without issues, Custom CAI w/ JWT pop charger, 2" mandrel exhaust. My city mpg ranges from 18mpg (normal) / 21mpg (if I'm lucky) and max'd highway driving (2 stops in 389 miles) 35.6 mpg. What are the normal numbers for an automatic b13 Ga16De with or without all the modifications (mainly a header which I don't have)?

thanks,


----------

